# i need best graphics card for my system



## uttamgorai (Jan 26, 2012)

i need graphics card for my system.

my system configuration is:

processor: i5 2400
motherboard: msi h67-ma-e35(b3)
ram: 2x2gb 1333Mhz corsair xms3
psu: cooler master extream power plus 550watts

budget: around Rs. 11000


----------



## Tenida (Jan 26, 2012)

uttamgorai said:


> i need graphics card for my system.
> 
> my system configuration is:
> 
> ...



Budget for graphics card??


----------



## uttamgorai (Jan 26, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Budget for graphics card??



budget: around 11000


----------



## Tenida (Jan 26, 2012)

uttamgorai said:


> budget: around 11000



For powerful graphics card.You have to change your current PSU.Why see here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 26, 2012)

MSI R6790-2PM2D1GD5 @ 8.7k + FSP Saga II 500 @ 2.3k = 11k


----------



## uttamgorai (Jan 26, 2012)

I can't change the psu. so please suggest the graphics card that can be handled by cooler master extream power plus 550watt.


----------



## aloodum (Jan 26, 2012)

^^ i think he means 11 k for just gpu

@@ OP ...isn there a sticky of the months best configs and all..???

Nevertheless at that price point the HD6870(add some more hundreds) seems teh fair choice

As suggestde you will need a decent Psu.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 26, 2012)

uttamgorai said:


> I can't change the psu. so please suggest the graphics card that can be handled by cooler master extream power plus 550watt.



then get a Radeon HD6670 @ 5.3k~, nothing more!


----------



## topgear (Jan 27, 2012)

that PSU can even handle a HD6850 - my own experience - so if OP wants he can go with it


----------



## Cilus (Jan 27, 2012)

Ya, couple of Etreme Plus PSUs are of good quality; my X-roommate used to run a GTX 285 on it. But still, lets not put that much of pressure on it.


----------



## aloodum (Jan 27, 2012)

..CM and Extreme...lolz
noways....dude sell ur extreme and switch over to more eputed brands as tagan , corsair,seasonic....

havinga  good smps has never hurt anybody.Trust em its a good decison.If you buy a good psu with headroom today, you will relish the joy for a long time to come.


----------



## uttamgorai (Jan 27, 2012)

any graphics card which is 3D vision ready and which can be handled by cooler master extreme power plus 550watts.


----------



## uttamgorai (Jan 27, 2012)

topgear said:


> that PSU can even handle a HD6850 - my own experience - so if OP wants he can go with it



i checked out for msi R6850 Cyclone 1GD5 Power Edition/OC which has x16,2.1 slot
but my motherboard msi h67 ma e35(b3) has x16,2.0 slot.

so what to do......


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jan 27, 2012)

No problem. Your GPU will run on 2.0 happily.


----------



## uttamgorai (Jan 27, 2012)

ArjunKiller said:


> No problem. Your GPU will run oiiun 2.0 happily.



bios update is required or not for pluging 2.1 graphics card


----------



## Cilus (Jan 28, 2012)

Nothing is required. All PCI Express versions are backward compatible with their older versions. But it is always good to update your BIOS to the latest version for better system stability and compatibility with the newer hardware.


----------



## ico (Jan 28, 2012)

uttamgorai said:


> bios update is required or not for pluging 2.1 graphics card



did you read this before starting a thread? **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...ormation-regarding-graphic-cards-newbies.html*


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 28, 2012)

well i use cm extreme 600W, although they call it crap, and i know that too, but i am poor enough to buy any other psu these days, i run my "mentioned in signature" system on it. and till now, i didn't seen any problem with it, though i have overclocked the card once,..but seemed to me, everything alright...
so i can say in your 11k, you can go for 6850 online, or 6870 in local shops...


----------



## uttamgorai (Jan 29, 2012)

suggest 3d vision ready graphics card for cooler master extreme power plus 550watts psu.


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2012)

get GTS 450 but don't OC it - GTS 450 is a 3D vision ready gpu


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 30, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Ya, couple of Etreme Plus PSUs are of good quality; my X-roommate used to run a GTX 285 on it. But still, lets not put that much of pressure on it.



killer stuff dude!!


----------



## IndianRambo (Jan 30, 2012)

Look at this guy, who using msi gtx460 1gb oc with zebronics 500w platinum psu...C.Karthik's Blog: My PC Specifications


----------

